# how long after insemination do you use a pregnancy test?



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

I just did artifical insemination tonight and was wondering how long should I wait to use a pregnancy test?







I have seen different times all over time internet: 7 days before my missed period, 3 days, 1 day, etc.

Man, i hope this insemination works. I so want to be a mom.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

it should be the same as ttc the "regular" way! So, depends on your particular test, and how your body produces hcg. Sorry. I know some people get positives as early as 9dpo, but usually it's closer to 12dpo. Good luck!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

The longer you wait, the more accurate the test will be. I would wait until the day you normally get your period. Good luck!


----------

